# how do you sex juvenile B.dubia



## SlaytanicArachnid (Nov 8, 2008)

what the title says


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Nov 8, 2008)

Flip them over and look at the last segment on the abdomen. Females will have a very large last segment. Males will have a small one. If you do a search for cockroach sexing, photos should come up.

ETA: Pic from Blattodea.net


----------



## Matt K (Nov 8, 2008)

The pic link above is a good photo for most roach species.


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Nov 8, 2008)

excellent thankyou


----------



## gh0001356 (Nov 8, 2008)

Very informative.  The B. fumigata is easier to sex.  The mature males are only about 1.25" long and the females top out around 2.5".  Any nymph that is larger than a mature male is almost guaranteed to be a female.


----------



## vanjonperalta (Oct 26, 2013)

can't really see the differences between the male and female on the pic.. I'm not good at it..


----------

